# Handy Laptop Apps?



## Calibretto

What are some useful and handy applications that are good for laptops? Like programs that keep you secure in public wi-fi areas and programs that kind access points, etc. Anything that would be handy on a laptop and not necessarily on a desktop.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I personally haven't tried it, looks useful though. 

http://battery-doubler.en.softonic.com/ 


Since my laptop is pretty powerful, I am usually plugged in, but I'll probably give that program a go.



If I find any other useful Apps. I'll let you know.


----------

